# Ford Flexo Disc



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I recently bought a Ford Flexo Disc. It has a bearing out on one of the gangs. The number on the flange is 85MS 2. It also has the letters FNIR on the flange along with the word FLANGETTE. I am hoping these bearings are still available. If so can someone please direct me on where I might find a bearing? I am also going to need a locking plate for the axle nut and if anyone has any scrapers I need one of those as well. But if you have a few you are willing to part with I will be glad to purchase them.

This disk is in very good shape. Scalloped blades on the front and smooth on the back. All the gangs adjust. No welds anywhere on it. I am anxious to get it going and see how it works. It's 10ft across the back, but I think it is probably considered an 8.5' disk.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect the bearings are Fafnir, part of Timkin. Just take an old bearing, flanges and all, to a bearing supply house or any farm equipment dealer and they will be able to match you with new flange bearings.

www.agrisupply.com can provide the other components, but it will take a bit of digging through their listings.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

ironhead said:


> I recently bought a Ford Flexo Disc. It has a bearing out on one of the gangs. The number on the flange is 85MS 2. It also has the letters FNIR on the flange along with the word FLANGETTE. I am hoping these bearings are still available. If so can someone please direct me on where I might find a bearing? I am also going to need a locking plate for the axle nut and if anyone has any scrapers I need one of those as well. But if you have a few you are willing to part with I will be glad to purchase them.
> 
> This disk is in very good shape. Scalloped blades on the front and smooth on the back. All the gangs adjust. No welds anywhere on it. I am anxious to get it going and see how it works. It's 10ft across the back, but I think it is probably considered an 8.5' disk.



Are you sure it's a Flexo Disc or is it a Flex O Hitch disc?
As in maybe a 201 Flex O Hitch?
Ford used two different types of bearings on the 201s.
Early style was the old fashioned cast iron boxings.
Late style was a sealed ball bearing type.
I have an 8' 201 with new style bearings and was able to get new bearings from shoupparts.com


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

RC Wells said:


> I suspect the bearings are Fafnir, part of Timkin. Just take an old bearing, flanges and all, to a bearing supply house or any farm equipment dealer and they will be able to match you with new flange bearings.
> 
> www.agrisupply.com can provide the other components, but it will take a bit of digging through their listings.


Thank you sir! I will save that website. I actually was surprised to find that those bearings are still available via Case/New Holland, and they also found aftermarket bearings


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

Ultradog said:


> Are you sure it's a Flexo Disc or is it a Flex O Hitch disc?
> As in maybe a 201 Flex O Hitch?
> Ford used two different types of bearings on the 201s.
> Early style was the old fashioned cast iron boxings.
> ...


I guess it is a Ford disk with a Flex O Hitch. Sorry for the confusion. I am a Massey man and everything I have had in the past has been a Massey. I was kind of talked into this disk, but I like the way it operates. I will see if it is as good as I hope it to be.

After reading some things last night, I think it is a 201 and not the J series. Also from what I read it is a pre 1963 because it is red.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I have one more question to ask. The brace that goes from the front of the disk at the 3 point hitch to the back of the disk is arched, bowed or bent or whatever you want to call it. The brace on my friends 6 ft. disk is straight. I have seen pictures both ways. Are these braces supposed to be straight? Or are some arched and some not? Thanks in advance for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

They should be straight.
Photos show my 8' 201 and my friend's 10'.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

ironhead said:


> I have one more question to ask. The brace that goes from the front of the disk at the 3 point hitch to the back of the disk is arched, bowed or bent or whatever you want to call it. The brace on my friends 6 ft. disk is straight. I have seen pictures both ways. Are these braces supposed to be straight? Or are some arched and some not? Thanks in advance for taking the time to reply.


PS,
How many discs or pans in on yours?
When I bought mine it had 8 pans on each gang = 10' but was too big for my 3000.
So I took it in hand and shortened it to 6 pans/gang = 8'. It's a nice match for my tractor.
My friend just bought his about a month ago. His has 7 pans/gang = 9'
This is mine before I cut it down.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

From what I have read, the correct way to determine the size of a disk is to count the front blades, then add one. Multiply that by the distance between the blades and divide that by 12. According towhat I printed out from the internet the spacing is 7.25 on these disks. So, according to that formula I have a 10ft disk. It is 10ft across the back, but it isn't that much across the front. I don't know if a disk is measured across the front or the back. I have plenty of tractor to pull it with. I actually sold a 12ft International Disk and happened on this one. I just didn't need a pull type disk anymore and wanted something bigger than a 6ft.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

If the bar isn't supposed to be bent then I need to take it off and straighten it. I figure someone tried to pick the disk by the brace. I can't see anything else bending it like that.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The bar should be straight, once bent it may be necessary to reinforce it to keep it from bending again. These bend when the disc is pushed backwards or banged into something from the rear.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

RC Wells said:


> The bar should be straight, once bent it may be necessary to reinforce it to keep it from bending again. These bend when the disc is pushed backwards or banged into something from the rear.


Thanks for all the advice. It's nice to be able to talk to people with the same interests. I'm still looking for some scrapers if you hear of any, let me know.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I straightened the brace today. I feel pretty good about this disk now.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The brace looks good now.
Somewhere in my assortment of junk I still have the extra scrapers that I removed when I cut mine down. I know I saved them.
If I ever find them I'll give you a shout. There are about 4 styles of them on each disc - depending on the angle, etc so I may not have the ones you need but it's worth investigating.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is what mine measures


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you do not find replacement scrapers that are an exact fit, remove the corresponding scraper from your disc and go to a Case IH dealer and take a look at their IH 480 left and right gang axle disc scrapers, and their IH part #121119C92 Left hand scraper, and their part #121120C92 Right hand scraper.

These are bolt on strap type and reasonably easy to adapt to Dearborn, Oliver, and other antique gang discs.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

RC Wells said:


> If you do not find replacement scrapers that are an exact fit, remove the corresponding scraper from your disc and go to a Case IH dealer and take a look at their IH 480 left and right gang axle disc scrapers, and their IH part #121119C92 Left hand scraper, and their part #121120C92 Right hand scraper.
> 
> These are bolt on strap type and reasonably easy to adapt to Dearborn, Oliver, and other antique gang discs.


Thanks so much


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

Ultradog said:


> The brace looks good now.
> Somewhere in my assortment of junk I still have the extra scrapers that I removed when I cut mine down. I know I saved them.
> If I ever find them I'll give you a shout. There are about 4 styles of them on each disc - depending on the angle, etc so I may not have the ones you need but it's worth investigating.


Hello! I was just curious if you ran across the spare scrapers you have? I am still looking for some original ones.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

ironhead said:


> Hello! I was just curious if you ran across the spare scrapers you have? I am still looking for some original ones.


The bad news and I'm a little embarrassed to admit it is I have three garages and two semi trailers full of junk up at my property.
They are in there.
The good news is that I am planning to go through that stuff starting this summer and sell off a whole bunch of it and consolidate the rest of it.
But it won't happen quickly.
Send me a PM so I have it in my inbox and when/if I find them I will have a way to contact you.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

Phew! I would hate to be working in the semi trailer in the summer time! I have drove a truck for several years and those box trailers can get miserably hot! Thanks for getting back with me.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

Well now I am embarrassed. I don't know how to send a pm.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Go up to your inbox. When you hover your cursor over it you'll see an option to start a new conversation. Sellect that and enter in the user name of the member you wish to talk to.
The other way would be to click on the user name in the post that you are wanting to pm and you will see the members profile. Click on the "start a conversation". click that an it will automatically take you to the page to pm that member. Clear as mud?


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you, Sir.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

Ultradog said:


> They should be straight.
> Photos show my 8' 201 and my friend's 10'.
> View attachment 42085
> View attachment 42087


I am embarrassed to even ask this but I have tried every way I know of to adjust this disk to get the ridges out. I have heard nothing but good things about these Ford Flex Hitch disk but I am not happy with mine at all! It doesn't cut deep enough to suit me and when I lengthen the top link I still cant get the back end to not leave the ridges. No, I do not have a drag and I know that will help but I have never had a disk leave ridges like this. My International 37 12ft didn't do this and a Tuffline that didnt do this. What am I doing wrong? Any help would be appreciated. If I cant get it figured out it is going up for sale.


----------

